
"Happy Birthday" song is copyrighted - duck
http://us1.campaign-archive2.com/?u=2889002ad89d45ca21f50ba46&id=f749054ac9
======
dalke
A much better URL is
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Birthday_to_You#Copyright...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Birthday_to_You#Copyright_status)
. (I'm assuming 'better' without looking at the original URL because it looks
like it has a tracking id in the URL.)

Short version: "In European Union (EU) countries the copyright will expire
December 31, 2016,[7] while in the United States, the song is currently set to
pass in to the public domain in 2030."

------
parenthesis
Anyone who reads the credits at the ends of movies will already be aware of
this.

